
Young people struggle in eurozone’s two-tier labour market - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/6ca9cfd8-9cc8-11e9-9c06-a4640c9feebb
======
znpy
Personal and anecdotal opinion: among the many people I've left behind when I
moved from the south of Europe (to the less-south of Europe, but this doesn't
add much) there are a number of friends, most of my age (< 30 years old) that
couldn't even concieve the idea of leaving the comfort of their home, not even
temporarily.

Temporarily as in "long enough to attend a trade school somewhere else and
then, once trained, go back to the comfort of their home and get a job or
start a small business".

I can understand them and empathise, but only to a certain extent.

~~~
thenaturalist
As someone roughly your age who moved within Germany, I can say I do not
sympathise. Moved away for studying, also didn't return for work.

Productivity (aka where jobs are to be had) was and most likely never will be
evenly distributed. That is a fact and one has to face it, whether one likes
it or not.

Very informative Freakonomics episode on the topic of geographic factors of
economies: [http://freakonomics.com/podcast/secrets-german-economy-
steal...](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/secrets-german-economy-steal/)

------
znpy
warning: the article is paywalled.

however, if you look up the title in google and then reach the article (at the
same url) but with google as referral, you'll be let to read it.

Like this:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Young+people+struggle+in+eur...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Young+people+struggle+in+eurozone%E2%80%99s+two-
tier+labour+market)

